# When do cats start meowing?



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have noticed in the last couple of days that Chloe is starting to accasionally make proper meow sounds rather than her previous attempts. Before she would start with a meow noise but end it with a strange clicking noise. Before she started attempted the clicking noise she just squeaked away. Toshi is still just squeaking! They are both 9 months old. Do cats learn to meow as they grow up or is this just Chloe trying different techniques to get my attention!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Chloe might be trying different sounds to see how you react.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Some cats never learn to meow. I had a stray that never meowed at all but she could purr. My cat Munchkin was a very good meower at the age of 3 months 8O


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie rarely meows - she mostly mumbles or makes a melodious up-and-down sound in her throat like an extended 'oo' from the word "oops". She makes that clicking sound (or something rather like 'kakk-kakk-kakk') when she bird-watches. She is just a year old. 

It may have to do with breed or ancestry in your kittens? British Shorthairs are known to be quiet rather than talkative - maybe that is supposed to mean that they don't meow. She certainly makes her share of communicative sounds. 

 Fran


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy has never mewed like the traditional meow. She seems to have a language all of her own.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Gracie, why don't you meow to your cat. I'm not kidding. Cats' meowing-type vocalizations are mainly for humans. I'll bet she'll pick it up pretty fast if you do it to her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo has never meowed. She my only talker. 

Cinderella meows. Boy, does she ever. 

Charlee trills and makes R2D2 noises. Quite entertaining.

Cali opens her mouth and a soft little "k" sound and a little hiss comes out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry (10) has been a meower so long I can't remember...but it was in his first year. More often, he just says, "Ma." and I like that, of course. Nina says "Meep, MaMa," and assorted sounds. Just recently I heard a complete "Mee----ow!' She was really anxious for me to open the can! I love the MaMa, though! It's a kitty sound, not a human sound, but it makes me happy.  Nina is 4.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think a cat either has it or doesn't, not that they learn it later. I never had a cat with a meow until I got Kobi. My best friend would come in my house and listen to squeeks and meeps and kuh-kuh-kuh sounds and say to my cats 'will you guys get a REAL meow". 

But Kobi totally makes up for the 3 before him. Holly make lots of noises and once in a while trots out a real meow, but not often. She's more likely to chirp or trill and make R2D2 noises as Marie called them.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen makes a surprising variety of sounds, from a few softly spoken human words, to loud meows, to trills and meeps and brrrups. :lol:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

In addition, if we're all spread around the house in different rooms, pegs will sit in the hallway and go "OWWOWOW" sounds JUST like "Is there anyone there?!?"
The first time I heard it, I thought she'd got her tail trapped in something LOL.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger is my rawr rawrrr meow meow kitty, he is VERY local, he has been since day one, even as a kitten! :heart


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> I think a cat either has it or doesn't,


I have to say my experience is different. Just within the past couple days Twinkie has started meowing like crazy. Previously he almost never meowed. I knew he could because he did it in the carrier on the way home. And to and from the vet's. But outside of that it was just "errrrrrm." Oddly enough I had a discussion with him a couple of days ago about whether he could meow (I find "ermmmmm" to be annoying) and within the next couple days he started meowing like crazy. It's bizarre. I'm sure it's just coincidence with my little pep talk. I think the reason he's started vocalizing is that Rocket is out of the house, and Rocket was always the vocal cat. Twinkie never could get a word in sideways. So now he's making up for lost time. :lol:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

coaster said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > I think a cat either has it or doesn't,
> ...


Aww :wink: , I miss the pictures you had in your signature!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I should add that Cali CAN meow, I don't think she knows how to do it on purpose. The only time I've ever heard her meow (i.e., cry) was in the carrier on the way to the E.R. when she broke her toes, and it wasn't the pain, it was being separated from Charlee for the first time ever.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Duchess has many meows. One meow means, get up, its time for breakfast. Another means, clean out the litter box. Still another meow means my dry food bowl is low. She has distinct meows for what she wants. 
She was 9 months old when she took over my house and it took her about a year to train me :lol:


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

My little Fin BUBBLES. She rarely meows! Very sweet sound. Fin's on the right - Talullah is on the left.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

SO very sorry that's so large. I tried to delete it but couldn't figure it out!

Sorry guys!!! I'll do better next time!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I edited it to conform to the size allowed, Tallulah. 

Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Did Mister Rogers really sing that to the tune of "Row, Row Your Boat?" :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I dunno, fitting those lyrics to the "Row, Row Your Boat" melody is a bit of a stretch, even for Mister Rogers. 8O


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

It's one of his quotes.  I'm a kindergarten teacher - and he's my hero!

Thanks for the edit!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

CUTE!!!!!! :luv


----------

